# Steel barque East African, 32 feet to 1 inch



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I completed this last week. Completely scratchbuilt. Hull wood with paper plating. Scored decks. Masts and spars a combination of brass tube, brass and copper rod, silver steel rod. Rigging (including ratlines) 100% fine copper wire.
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Amazing. I feel the need to disbelieve the normal size of that thumb.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Supurb! I agree with Ben.(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Beautiful, Bob.

Well done indeed!

BY


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Now that is a thing of beauty, well done Bob.
Do you still auction them off from time to time?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
No, I quit auctions a couple of years ago when they began sticking a non-returnable deposit of £150 on each model entered!(EEK) Someone generally turns up wanting them sooner or later without doing anything more than having them on my blog! (Miniature Merchant Ships, below)
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Bob,
I must concur with Stein - While you normally include your Parker pen, it is really nice to see your thumb to get a perspective on the finished size and amount of detail. As usual, a wonderful model!
Best Regards,
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, Generally a bit of a "damp squib" though(Cloud) Took it to the local ship model club yesterday and, as usual, eyes glazed over with most of them. A couple of them came and had a close look at lunchtime, but for the most part, it hardly got a casual glance.
As I built it, I made a free download accessible that appeared in six issues. So far, the synopsis has been read 267 times, but only 51 free downloads were taken up. Of the visitors that downloaded the first issue, only two saw it out until completion, so I guess there is not much interest in this sort of thing. Its all kits these days!(EEK)
Anyway, here is the complete 13-page download, completely free of charge! Clicking the link takes you to the synopsis, with a further button to download the whole 13 pages! Don't suppose I will do another one (newsletter) owing to lack of interest!
http://payhip.com/b/aFVM
Bob


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Bob, The model is great keep it up please, I have one of your CDs and it is a very good help to my modelling. I see you have started a new model WAIROA. 1875, nice to see you are building a vessel from the town l live in JARROW, TYNE & Wear. Just to let you know l am on with the SS GOTHIC to an old plan scale 1/600, but it going very slow. 
ATB Marsh.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I remember the _Gothic_, also have a small scale plan somewhere.
Made foremast of _Wairoa_ yesterday. I chose this one because it was Captain Frank Worsley's first ship (He was captain of Shackleton's _Endurance_).
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Bob, As always. Beautiful work.
Keep it up. there is interest, just not as much as there used to be.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, Bob.
My compliments also on a particularly beautiful job.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Superb, a miniature masterpiece. If only people would take the time to study it closely when you show it at your local club, they might appreciate the skill required.

Excellent work Bob.

Roy.


----------

